# CPU usage 100% suddenly



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

I had my laptop 2 years ago, and never experienced such a problem. CPU usage goes to 90-100% while using it, and the laptop suddenly slows down and starts stuttering. I am on Windows 7, I scanned it using Microsoft Security Essentials but found nothing relates to system files.
Please help..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

What is the make and model of your machine? Do you have SP1 installed for Windows 7?

What is the brand and model and wattage of your PSU if you have a desktop, including any graphics card brand and model if any?


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes it's Windows 7, Service Pack 1 installed on a HP dv6 laptop, 2.26GHz Core 2 Due processor, 4GB RAM, ATI Graphic Card


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I scanned it using Microsoft Security Essentials but found nothing relates to system files.


Did it find other malware? You should follow it up with a Malwarebytes scan. 
You can also run Process Explorer to see what is using all the CPU.


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually there is this one process "MsMpEng.exe" showing on the task manager, its taking average of 50 CPU, I think there lies the problem, its a system thing located in a folder called Microsoft Security Client.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This process belongs to Windows Defender. It will take up high CPU if it is scanning. Microsoft Security Essentials should have disabled Defender.


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm when I tried to open Windows defender I got this message "This program is turned off..." so it is turned OFF. How come it's taking this amount of resources??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> You can also run  Process Explorer to see what is using all the CPU.


*Microsoft Security Essentials *should disable* Windows Defender*. If *MSE* is scanning it will cause a high CPU. You can uninstall *Windows Defender* and see if that helps. Use *Process Explorer* to get a better handle on what is happening.


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

Now to some the problem up. MsMpEng.exe is the problem as Process Explorer shows although Windows Defender is turned off. I can't uninstall Windows Defender like a regular program, but I have tried to STOP the process MsMpEng.exe but then Microsoft Security Essentials was turned off (I don't understand that. Aren't they irrelevant???). I have tried Malwarebytes scan, it found stuff but it didn't solve the problem.
Any other suggestions..?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall MSE and then open Windows Defender > tools > options > disable realtime. ​ Go to Start/Search type *msconfig *press enter go to startups tab> remove/ uncheck *Windows Defender.*​ Then go toStart/Search and type *Services.msc* and press enter scroll down to *Windows Defender*, double click it and make the Startup Type *Disabled*
​ Restart the computer and test if there are no longer any CPU spikes and then reinstall MSE


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay now we have got svchost.exe process taking over the resources :grin:
How sneaky this is!!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

From Task Manager, right-click the offending svchost and select Go to Services - which Services are highlighted?


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

There are many services for this process, should I try stopping them one by one, till I figure out which one is causing the problem?? Or them is a harmful action??


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If you listed them we _may_ be able to pick out the likely problem.


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

wudfsvc 
Wlansvc
UxSms
TrkWks
SysMain
PcaSvc
Netman
HomeGroupListener
hidserv
AudioEndpointBuilder


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If the laptop is a standalone - no LAN - then _I think_ all *but* the hidserv can be safely stopped to test.

Process Explorer should be of help too.


----------



## MSabbah (Jun 2, 2012)

If by "No LAN" you mean no "wired connection" then yes I don't use wired connection, but I use wireless connection
I know my next question is really dumb :blush: But how exactly Process Explorer can help?? Cus so far I'm using it the way I use Task Manager


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No LAN = no local connections, shared folders, etc., internet only.

I can't think of an easy tutorial for Process Explorer, it's so complex. How about a blog by the author where he's looking for something similar: The Case of the System Process CPU Spikes - Mark's Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

How the H were you supposed to follow that video ? - couldn't even read it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

code91 said:


> Just click on it to open that video on youtube. There you will find below video text with three steps and expl.
> 
> And, there is HD quality. Pause , play . . . Hope i help.
> 
> Sorry!


Thanks, but it was still too small for me to read in 720pHD - will google the title of the video so I can full screen it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, probably best if we do this properly, rather then guessing, windows has the tools we need. First we need to know, did this begin after a recent windows update?

Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste):-


```
echo > 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & tasklist /m >> 0 & echo  >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter.

Also at the cmd prompt type:-


```
net start > 1 & notepad 1
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcomes here (process explorer is often too technical for users, though we all love it)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Youtube is the worst place to suggest for troubleshoot purposes! Plus that video does not help I guess some people do not believe in a MIC.


----------



## code91 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jack, you didn't even try this steps to fix cpu problem. This save my computer from flying through the window . . . They can always reverse process very easily. If you have some virus , this will not be your way to fix it. Scan your computer with online scan if there is no problem, use my post. Good luck!!!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

code91 said:


> Jack, you didn't even try this steps to fix cpu problem. This save my computer from flying through the window . . . They can always reverse process very easily. If you have some virus , this will not be your way to fix it. Scan your computer with online scan if there is no problem, use my post. Good luck!!!


Too late now - looks like that post has been dumped - wondered why your post total was only showing as 1 until I went back and checked

BTW - Welcome to the Forum :wink::grin:


----------



## code91 (Sep 19, 2012)

:banghead: I just try to help. Thanks !!! :sad:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

code91 said:


> :banghead: I just try to help. Thanks !!! :sad:


That's alright - I've had a couple of my posts dumped as well - but that :banghead: just gives you a sore head :grin:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

code91 said:


> Jack, you didn't even try this steps to fix cpu problem. This save my computer from flying through the window . . . They can always reverse process very easily. If you have some virus , this will not be your way to fix it. Scan your computer with online scan if there is no problem, use my post. Good luck!!!



I did look at the link and the video. Still I would not recommend it. Some of the per-say people on youtube with pc issue solutions do not know what they are doing. Asking to download and install Windows tweaker's optimizers and registry cleaners. It's like getting help for your issues with your car at the dry cleaners. If the video poster does not have the troubleshooting experience then following their suggestion could result in a lot of further problems. The best place to get help is a forum from people like us whom have troubleshooting experience. Or a trusted computer repair shop.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, all a little mute as the OP has not responded, the video advocated disabling Dns Client service as well as WMPNetworkSvc. Wmp service is manual on enterprise and ultimate and delayed automatic on lower end versions it can and does cause problems so disabling it is OK if you don't use this function. However we would only be guessing that this was the problem my cmds would help tell us what was the problem.

DNS Client service is highly unlikely to cause this and only in extreme situations should you disable this service, as caching DNS lookups reduces network traffic and makes internet surfing performance faster. Other services that rely on this would also fail to start. This reference was the main reason for removing the video.


----------

